# Driven: 2006 Audi A6 3.0 TDI S-line



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirty, smoky, slow and clattering. This has been the stereotype given to diesel-powered cars, commonly believed… even by drivers in diesel-friendly Europe. Decades of these billowing yet frugal automobiles motoring along in the slow lane helped create a stigma that the auto and fuel industry have had a hard time changing. However, today the climate for change is ripe. World fuel reserves continue to shrink at record pace, while both pollution and improvements in diesel technology are on the rise. For the automotive enthusiast, the arrival of racecars like the Le Mans-winning Audi R10 TDI and road cars such as this A6 3.0 TDI S-line show that maybe that stereotype has begun to change.
* Full Story *


----------



## REVO (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Driven: 2006 Audi A6 3.0 TDI S-line ([email protected])*

When We will se that car in the US especially in ILLINOIS ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2006 Audi A6 3.0 TDI S-line (REVO)*

I answered your post in the Q7 thread. That car can be expected in calendar year 2008. As for the A6, I've had no confirmation it will be coming, nor a confirmation that it won't be coming. It's up in the air.


----------



## REVO (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Driven: 2006 Audi A6 3.0 TDI S-line ([email protected])*

Oh ok well an A6 S-Line 3.0 TDI QUATTRO would be nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Driven: 2006 Audi A6 3.0 TDI S-line (REVO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REVO* »_Oh ok well an A6 S-Line 3.0 TDI QUATTRO would be nice.

Agreed. I wish it would come too. We'll see.


----------



## REVO (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Driven: 2006 Audi A6 3.0 TDI S-line ([email protected])*

Yes We will.


----------



## mizunderstoodVW (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Driven: 2006 Audi A6 3.0 TDI S-line (REVO)*

i would buy that car on the spot...question is what i would do with my 2.0 PD Passat


----------

